# Post our perfect combinations to give others some ideas?



## laughinggravy (Feb 28, 2010)

Hi, After a LOT of searching and perhaps a wee too much expenditure (ahem) I have now got what for me is a really nice combination of case and skin. 

For people who are not too sure what the Amazon case colours are, think a skin would be nice but a waste of money because they have a case where the device slots in semi permanently, maybe we can help. Time for some photos here. I used to love combing the verrry long Oberon thread - perfect relaxation. 

Let's start a new photo rich topic so people can say 'blaaaargghhh' or 'wow' - since taste is taste 

I'm partic pleased because I filed this skin in my work file (God knows what I was thinking) and couldn't find it for almost a year. Finally tracked it down last week and am so glad it works with the purple cover. Not the easiest colour, for me anyhow, to match. I'm not really a purple person, but the case is Blackcurrant really, not papal purple 

Pics are worth 1 000 words and still more if there is a pet presence - meet Molly.

Ha! oh no, oh no - I can't see an 'upload photos' option. I have them here resized, any ideas? I can see the insert image icon, but it doesn't appear to let me 'open' a photo from my desk top? If someone can tell me how, I'd be happy to share.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Hi laughinggravy--you cannot load a picture directly from your desktop; they take up far too much server space. Instead, you need to upload it to a photo sharing site, such as Photobucket or Flickr, and then link to the image there. Here's a post with some instructions that might be helpful:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,211.0.html

I still haven't found the right skin for my cover...since I went with a customized cover, I'm afraid I just might need to approach the artist again about a custom skin. But I look forward to seeing what others have come up with!


----------



## laughinggravy (Feb 28, 2010)

Victoria, thanks so much.....
Hmm, I have hardly any accounts and rarely 'join' anything, this and two other forums are the exception so I guess I'll duck out.

But, Molly is my black cocker and she looks fab in a photo I have of her looking seriously at the PW2, with a bit of a worry frown.
The case is the purple one from Amazon, which as I've mentioned is really a blackcurrant.
The skin is this one..... http://www.gelaskins.com/andy-kehoe/on-the-banks-of-broken-worlds
I think the artist is really good, and tend to stay with his work.

he has some others which are new:
http://www.gelaskins.com/andy-kehoe/strolling-through-a-close-enchantment
http://www.gelaskins.com/andy-kehoe/profound-encounters-amid-the-forest-deep

I love the appreciation of nature and the quirkiness, they aren't cutesy but are good depictions (to me) of the natural world.

The little white chap glows when you are reading in the dark, kind of like he's keeping you company on long reading marathons into the night, and I love the way that, which I find quite rare, the skin design still works even when reduced to a border. My little white chap reappears around when my right thumb is on the frame.

Personally, this is the combination I'll keep.

For anyone else, hope to see your pics


----------

